# Blind Heating



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

How do you guys heat your hunting blinds? I'm getting ready to start building my first elevated blind as soon as turkey season wraps up. I've looked at the little wood burners, the mr. buddies, and other propane heaters. Anyone have a favorite? (dumb question, but...)Do you still need to be careful of carbon monoxide with a wood burner? Does the smoke bother the deer?

Thanks a lot guys.

To Terry Tough Nuts - please dont reply with "I'm so hardcore, I dont need a heater"


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a two-burner propane stove in mine. I ran a 20 ft. hose from the blind down to a 20lb. tank which sits on the ground. It will heat the blind nicely, and if you want to heat up your lunch you can. I got the stove from Cabela's. It is the 2-burner blind stove model. Can't remember the price it has been a few years now.


----------



## Robow (Dec 2, 2001)

I use a small coffee can with a roll of toilet paper in it. Pour a bottle of rubbing alcohol in and light.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I've always used a mr. heater, but don't like the noise. A guy I used to work with made a small homade woodburner using the out of date 20lb. propane tanks. cut a hole near top for smoke stack that he put on using water heater vent pipe, and cut door in side and put on hinge. Said it worked great, just would gather up some wood on way in or out depending on morning or evening and leave it in blind till next time.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

I kinda like the idea of the wood burner, epecially if I can use it and not have to have a window open like with propane, but I worry about the deer being spooked at all by the smoke.

I now have a mini-version of that two burner one.. it's supposed to be a mini "stove" (one burner) that goes on top of one of the disposable tanks. It has worked good and is fairly quiet but doesnt do much for heat besides to warm your hands. The blind I'm building is going to twice the size of my tiny ground blind, hence looking for something a little more permanent.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

anthology86 said:


> I kinda like the idea of the wood burner, epecially if I can use it and not have to have a window open like with propane, but I worry about the deer being spooked at all by the smoke.
> 
> I now have a mini-version of that two burner one.. it's supposed to be a mini "stove" (one burner) that goes on top of one of the disposable tanks. It has worked good and is fairly quiet but doesnt do much for heat besides to warm your hands. The blind I'm building is going to twice the size of my tiny ground blind, hence looking for something a little more permanent.



I don't think the smoke or smell of wood burning would spook them. If anything it might cover some of the human scent which they definately know.


----------



## marty (Jan 17, 2000)

Nu way out of I believe rogers city area makes them. Really small noise from them but deer and turkeys don't mind. On my newer ones you can't hear a thing. Be sure to vent and check for nest before you fire them up:lol: .m


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

My dad uses a radiant type heater similar to this Cabela's Heater but puts a 20 lber at the base of his blind and runs a hose up to the heater. My brother uses a Coleman Blackcat portable heater.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Link to Nu Way Stoves.

http://www.nuwaystove.com/products.htm


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

mr heater is my buddy. 20 lb tanks and 12' hose. tanks outside of pop-up and i think the only noise that bothered the deer was my ***300mag*** going off. well, at least the ones still standing. nothing more enjoyable than spending a day out in the woods, marsh, lake, and staying warm!


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I use the standard propane and a 20 lb tank.


----------



## Shop Rat (Apr 8, 2006)

I use the black cat, my wife uses 2 black cats. They are silent.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Heat a blind?? You pansies. Toughen up!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I have used the Mr. Buddy heater with no problems in my blind. What little bit of noise there is hasn't spoked any of the bucks I've shot in the past and they are safe to use inside.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

I use my girlfriend.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

QuakrTrakr said:


> I use my girlfriend.


I think we have a winner.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

But makes you wonder how much 'hunting' really gets done.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

I like the girlfriend idea.. but I still havent been able to get mine out in the woods... at least not with a gun. My lifelong struggle is to convert her from her anti-stance. We watched the girl and her dad trapping beaver on Michigan Out-of-doors this week and that didnt really help my cause - :rant: 

The overall feeling I get from you guys is a propane with a 20lber attached. I was kinda thinking that, especially after I found out that carbon monoxide is still produced when you burn wood. I dont really see a benefit to wood now.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Doesn't matter whether you're burning wood or propane, carbon monoxide is produced. You have to be careful with any unvented fuel burning equipment inside an enclosed space, even the ones that the manufacturers say are okay for use in tents and shanties.
The vented heaters, like Nu-Way's propane and wood fired heaters, are less likely to produce elevated levels of CO in a blind. Venting the heater would be difficult in most cloth blinds but is easy to do in a permanent wooden blind.

I use one of the Coleman "Cat" heaters in my cloth blind and I keep a window open and my head above the opening. My wife has a vented Nu-Way LP heater in her wooden blind. Neither heater seems to bother the deer.

Lindsey


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Shoot i use my mr buddy... in my tree stand let alone my blind... Tell ya what those cold, windless days makes for a great sit with that thing below my seat, and yea I see deer with is being there


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

For anyone you don't like suggest they run a hose from their car exhaust to their deer blind. :evil:


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Lindsey (or anyone else),

How would I effeciently and effectively vent a propane heater in my wooden blind? Or vent a wood heater?


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

Our Nu-Way propane stove has a 3" vent connection on the top. We ran 3-inch metal up and then out a side wall of the blind and then up again to vent above the roof. Nu-Way wood stoves have similar connections.

B-vent or black stove pipe is probably the proper material to use to vent an LP appliance. We used galvanized metal round duct. It's lighter gauge than the black stove pipe or B-vent but seems to work okay. 

If you're using an unvented propane heater like the Coleman heaters, there isn't any way to directly vent them. I leave a small opening near the ground for any heavier than air exhaust gases to exit and a window open a bit for the lighter exhaust gases to exit.


----------



## Jekart (Apr 27, 2006)

Another Mr. Heater guy here.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

anthology86 said:


> Lindsey (or anyone else),
> 
> How would I effeciently and effectively vent a propane heater in my wooden blind? Or vent a wood heater?


What type of propane heater are you talking about? A Mr Buddy is ventless. That doesn't mean it can't kill you still. A wood heater is going to be vented with a chimney and needs a fresh air intake. If you put a wood burner in a well sealed blind you would die from lack of oxygen quickly.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

<-- takes a moment to lament on the fact that it seems that most men need an external heater. I just tough it out.
/laughter


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

Seems some of us missed the first post....

"To Terry Tough Nuts - please dont reply with "I'm so hardcore, I dont need a heater"

Anyway,
Answerguy, I'm talking about any ventable propane heater. I havent bought one yet so I'm still considering my options. And I've heard from several sources that there is no such thing as a vent-free heater, even if it says so on the box. There can still be sudden manufacturing errors that can decrease it's effiecency rate. Just saying I wouldnt hold a gun to my head and trust the safty to work.

I'm kinda into the wood heaters at the moment. I noticed that the nu-way is only 8 1/2 lbs. It's quality built? Everyone with one is satisfied?


----------



## michigandeerslayer (Oct 24, 2004)

I hunt in the middle of winter in my shorts and i walk to my blind with no boots up hill both ways in 12" of snow.. Ok i couldn't resist

I use a Mr buddy, but i dont like the noise. sure it isnt much but when it is dead silent it gets to you after awhile. They are nice because they are portable so if you have more then one blind you can carry it between them

good luck with what ever you do, if you stay warm you stay longer and when you stay longer you see more deer

Signed

Terry:lol:


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

We always used to have wood stoves in our blinds, and the deer never seemed to mind them. I got rid of mine, mostly because of the movement and noise involed in adding wood. I used a black cat for a while, but now I just use those air activated heating packs in my gloves and boots. When it's really cold I use the body size heating pad along my lower back/kideny area. They keep me nice and toasty, they're odorless, and they help me keep my movement to a minimum.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Venting In A Solid BLIND Would Be Rather Easy To Do. Go To Home Depot And Buy A Floor Register Vent. Get One That You Can Open And Close The Vents (actually Get 2). Put 1 In The Roof On The Left Side And The Other On The Floor Level On The Right Side Or In Reverse So You Create A Cross Draft Which Will Draw And Vent Fresh Air. In A Pop-up Blind Do The Same With Any Two Windows And Install The Camo Netting And Maybe Once A Hour Unzip The Door For A Complete Re-supply Of Fresh Air.
Not A Real Big Problem Either Way. I Use Both Styles Of Buddy Heater In My Bow, Gun Deer Blinds And Duck Blinds.
Now As For That Stay Warm Hard A** Style Of Tuff It ---thats Fine And Dandy If You Like It, But Anyone Can Be Cold And Miserable, The Option Here Is To Stay Warm All Day And Enjoy Your Hunt! My Dad Was In That Old Camp Of Thought (86) Until That Majic Moment Of Heat Was Introduced To Him, He Now Owns A Little Mr. Buddy Heater.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> Venting In A Solid BLIND Would Be Rather Easy To Do. Go To Home Depot And Buy A Floor Register Vent. Get One That You Can Open And Close The Vents (actually Get 2). Put 1 In The Roof On The Left Side And The Other On The Floor Level On The Right Side Or In Reverse So You Create A Cross Draft Which Will Draw And Vent Fresh Air. In A Pop-up Blind Do The Same With Any Two Windows And Install The Camo Netting And Maybe Once A Hour Unzip The Door For A Complete Re-supply Of Fresh Air.
> Not A Real Big Problem Either Way. I Use Both Styles Of Buddy Heater In My Bow, Gun Deer Blinds And Duck Blinds.
> Now As For That Stay Warm Hard A** Style Of Tuff It ---thats Fine And Dandy If You Like It, But Anyone Can Be Cold And Miserable, The Option Here Is To Stay Warm All Day And Enjoy Your Hunt! My Dad Was In That Old Camp Of Thought (86) Until That Majic Moment Of Heat Was Introduced To Him, He Now Owns A Little Mr. Buddy Heater.


Mark, dear God please stop typing in all caps. It's impossible to read.


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

That is kinda trippy, I've never seen anyone take the time to capitalize the first letter of every word. Anyway, I like the floor heater vent idea. If i go propane, I will defiantly use that. 

CMRM, the heating pads sound like a pretty good idea too, but i think they are kinda expensive. I could really enjoy those pads though for the couple of days that I'm in the woods out of the blind.

thanks again guys


----------



## safetreehunt (Oct 1, 2003)

Well at our camp, in our shanty blinds, we use just about everything mentioned in here,

Sterno
Nu-Way Wood, 
Nu-Way Gas
Mr. Buddies
Toilet paper in a can
Charcoal in a can
Radiant heaters
Back packing Cook stoves with a small propane bottle
Some old unvented gas stoves

There are no favorites, All work just fine. 
The wood stoves are smoky and take a little more work to keep going
The gas stove are a little noisy, but inside the blind it doesn't matter
The cook stove were a little dangerous with the open flame, like the sterno and toilet paper too.
The charcoal stinks

There's nothing really perfect, but they all work.

My personal preference is my Nu-way Gas stove with an O2 sensor on a 20lb propane tank. Lasts all gun season for me.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I ran power out to mine and have an electric heater on a timer so it is warm when I arrive.
I also have a TV so we can watch the Lions get beat on Sundays.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Lucky Dog said:


> I ran power out to mine and have an electric heater on a timer so it is warm when I arrive.
> I also have a TV so we can watch the Lions get beat on Sundays.


and to think I get funny looks when I take a book out with me.


----------



## Briar Field (Dec 12, 2005)

Most blinds probably have enough windows and other opening where the air will circulate, but you can easily put a carbon monoxide detector (9V operated) into your blind to alarm you if there is a danger.

Yes if it goes off you will scare a deer or two away, but at least you will make it home to your family.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

a Coleman blackcat will heat you nice and run you out of the thing on most days. No real noise or smell and it dosnt bother the deer.


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

Lucky Dog said:


> I ran power out to mine and have an electric heater on a timer so it is warm when I arrive.
> I also have a TV so we can watch the Lions get beat on Sundays.



I have a couple of questions for you, Dont it scare the deer when you are yelling at the lions on the tube?. And do you repair the bullet holes in the screen or do you bring a new TV out each Sunday?
I was just wondering.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

PITBULL said:


> I have a couple of questions for you, Dont it scare the deer when you are yelling at the lions on the tube?. And do you repair the bullet holes in the screen or do you bring a new TV out each Sunday?
> I was just wondering.


You must have seen my BIL watching the games. lol


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

PITBULL said:


> I have a couple of questions for you, Dont it scare the deer when you are yelling at the lions on the tube?. And do you repair the bullet holes in the screen or do you bring a new TV out each Sunday?
> I was just wondering.


That is funny stuff.

Actually it is one of those tiny TV's, and I'm not a very good shot so it is safe. 
The deer get use to all the shouting and shooting each Sunday, so it doesn't seem to bother them after 50 years of bad football.


----------



## jamieking989 (Feb 7, 2004)

I have used a new way gas, black cat, buddy and now a blue flame wall mount heater. The blue flame is quieter than all the others. Its a 18,000 btu and I always leave it on low. My blind is 5 x 8. I got it at nortern industrial for $120. Thats more expensive than the others but it was worth it. Also they sell the vent kit for the nuway stoves for like $30.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Lucky Dog said:


> That is funny stuff.
> 
> Actually it is one of those tiny TV's, and I'm not a very good shot so it is safe.
> The deer get use to all the shouting and shooting each Sunday, so it doesn't seem to bother them after 50 years of bad football.


So you're saying that you shoot your rifle like the Lion's quarterbacks pass?


----------



## anthology86 (Nov 24, 2006)

> So you're saying that you shoot your rifle like the Lion's quarterbacks pass?


 
Hey, that'll all change now that they've got Drew Stanton. HA!  :16suspect :rant:

At least the kid can run when the line falls apart. I'm pretty sure Millen figured that was an easier answer than replacing the whole offensive line. Certainly a better decision than going with the proven Troy Smith (what does the combine really tell you anyway?!):help:


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

answerguy8 said:


> So you're saying that you shoot your rifle like the Lion's quarterbacks pass?


Well it has been so long since I shot at a deer I dont know the answer. But I cant believe Im that bad.:yikes:


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

In here....









This is how we roll...









Big Buddy with a 20 lb'r


----------



## UnoTee (Nov 24, 2016)

wyldkat49766 said:


> But makes you wonder how much 'hunting' really gets done.


she must be quiet and dosnt stink.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Used a Buddy Heater but they only seem to last maybe 3 years and the fail... And I did use the filter as required with their pone hose they also have a 10 ft hose that does not require the use of a filter but they don't service them as they say they have a places that do the cost of parts and then labor it is a throwaway product and I only use them maybe 10 days a year. So I went with a Nuway sure you have to vent it but I found a high temp pipe seal and vented it out the roof works great just picked up a 40 Lbs thinking I would need it for Rifle Season but this year it was warm for the most part but will use it this weekend as the temps have dropped... And I have a smoke / CO det in my box blind just to be safe. Not many places sell them these days but you can find them online not sure Franks still sells them they once did. You will need the hose w / regulator I opted to use double walled insulated for vent pipe and it has worked well for the last 3 years.

Hope you found something that works... I use my blind as my lodging at times... Been great no driving and no motel $ either....

Newaygo1


----------



## deernutz (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Newaygo1 said:


> Used a Buddy Heater but they only seem to last maybe 3 years and the fail... And I did use the filter as required with their pone hose they also have a 10 ft hose that does not require the use of a filter but they don't service them as they say they have a places that do the cost of parts and then labor it is a throwaway product and I only use them maybe 10 days a year. So I went with a Nuway sure you have to vent it but I found a high temp pipe seal and vented it out the roof works great just picked up a 40 Lbs thinking I would need it for Rifle Season but this year it was warm for the most part but will use it this weekend as the temps have dropped... And I have a smoke / CO det in my box blind just to be safe. Not many places sell them these days but you can find them online not sure Franks still sells them they once did. You will need the hose w / regulator I opted to use double walled insulated for vent pipe and it has worked well for the last 3 years.
> 
> Hope you found something that works... I use my blind as my lodging at times... Been great no driving and no motel $ either....
> 
> Newaygo1



My first buddy lasted 6 years. The latest one only 2. Currently looking for another way to heat the ice shanty/ blind


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I use a homemade heater.It's made from a steel box that is about 12x12x10.In the bottom of the box I mounted the burner from a turkey fryer.I then drilled 1 inch holes along the bottom edge and 1 inch holes along the top edge.When I light it up I run it on high for a few minutes.Then once it is hot I turn it down to as low as it will go.It keeps my drafty old box blind warm enough for a T-shirt and jeans even on the coldest day.When I replace my box blind I will also rebuild my heater and make it a vented model.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

deernutz said:


> View attachment 234881


Why start a new thread, when the topic has been discussed before? IMO better to add a post, then start a new thread. 

I hope you are not one of the guys who complains if people don't use search function.


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

FYRE926 said:


> In here....
> 
> 
> This is how we roll...
> ...


Cabelas ihas reconditioned ones. I picked one of for this year. The low made some noise, had to turn off low. Not sure if that is a problem or just normal.



All of these suck to light. The loud click, that does not work on first try. I tried using bbq lighter with ignitor held down. Little better.

I am not sure if this is any better then my old one, sunflower, I think they called them. Though the old ones don't have low oxegen cut off. The old one does not have self ignition, which may better. Plus you don't need to buy the hose to adapt to 20lb tank.


I'd like to find something that can be ran on low quite. The old sunflower makes noise on low too. In my big blind I also have the little head that screws onto 1 lb bottle. It needs bottle to stand up. Not adjustable either.

I'd like something I can leave on really low all day, and not screw with on and off.


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

The Old Mr Heater you talking about did not have a CO Sensor built in like the new ones are to have if you are still talking about a Buddy Heater. I have always used a BBQ Lighter and yes they all have the noise on low but I doubt a deer can hear it unless they are really close to it? Once I saw the igniter was a bit loud I switched to a bbq lighter. There is 2 hoses 1 is 12 ft and requires a inline filter the other a 10 is made of a different material and it does not require the filter. The 12 ft has some kind of oil in the rubber material that clogs the heater's regulator and why they advise you need a filter when used...You can get parts and repair them but they never go back together once apart at least for me it seems to take 2 to assemble the plastic sides and such.

NuWay is the one that seems to work the best for a box blind a little pricey but no issues so far for me. Also they don't have much as to CS unless you call them I sent emails and they are good at providing much in info about your Q's. You can find them at Camlock the game camera security box manufacturer they sell them...

Hope that helps,
Newaygo1


----------



## Rounder (Nov 11, 2015)

Do they really need the filter? Seemed weird to me they don't on 1lb bottle. But maybe they are cleaner. Why would the companies that make the hoses, make them of something that doesn't work?

I don't think this has low O cutoff. Only thing it has is thermo couple. These are handy to have around in general, unthaw stuff portable heat. Now I got torpedeo heaters, which is better unthawing 4 wheelers.


http://www.mrheater.com/single-tank-top-heater.html


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I really don't think that the composite of the hose is what the issue is requiring a filter. The difference between a 1# tank and the hose to a larger tank is that the hose is not sealed. It can introduce moisture into the system and that is what causes the problems. If the hose had closed fittings that would only open when connected it wouldn't be an issue. 

I'm on my 2nd Buddy Big heater. The first one was abused by dragging it in a shanty tub for LOTS of miles on hard water Saginaw bay. Eventually it simply fell apart. The screws all wallowed out in the plastic fittings, the ceramic burners all cracked and disintegrated, the housing cracked and wouldn't stay together any longer. I tried to light it one day and it tried to go orbital, so I retired it for a parts unit! 

This one I'm taking much better care of. On it's 3rd year and not so much as a single problem. I ALWAYS use a filter to avoid moisture getting into the elements.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

I use a buddy Buddy Heater for icefishing hooked to a 10lb tank. Long hose and no filter. I always turn the valve off on the tank when done for the day and let the gas in the line burn out on high setting. Have had no problems in 5 or so years. Don't know if it makes any difference but it works for me.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Kennybks said:


> I really don't think that the composite of the hose is what the issue is requiring a filter. The difference between a 1# tank and the hose to a larger tank is that the hose is not sealed. It can introduce moisture into the system and that is what causes the problems. If the hose had closed fittings that would only open when connected it wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> I'm on my 2nd Buddy Big heater. The first one was abused by dragging it in a shanty tub for LOTS of miles on hard water Saginaw bay. Eventually it simply fell apart. The screws all wallowed out in the plastic fittings, the ceramic burners all cracked and disintegrated, the housing cracked and wouldn't stay together any longer. I tried to light it one day and it tried to go orbital, so I retired it for a parts unit!
> 
> This one I'm taking much better care of. On it's 3rd year and not so much as a single problem. I ALWAYS use a filter to avoid moisture getting into the elements.


The filter on the Buddy heater is used because propane will deteriorate the rubber in the hose which in turn produces a residue which can gum up the heater if the filter is not used. The best way to avoid this problem is to turn the tank off to shut the heater down so that all of the propane burns out of the hose. Has nothing to do with moisture in the hose. Water vapor is a natural by-product of propane combustion. This is why there is condensation as a result of using a propane heater such as in


2508speed said:


> I use a buddy Buddy Heater for icefishing hooked to a 10lb tank. Long hose and no filter. I always turn the valve off on the tank when done for the day and let the gas in the line burn out on high setting. Have had no problems in 5 or so years. Don't know if it makes any difference but it works for me.


Yes, this is how to keep the hose and the heater in good working order. If you follow this procedure your heater will last for years. The propane in the hose will deteriorate the hose if left in it. This is why they recommend the filter because most guys will simply shut the heater off without burning the fuel in the hose. The deteriorating hose will leave a residue which will gum up the heater over time without the filter.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Got this off a old grill hot coffee whenever I want or just hot water off cup a soups my blind is 51/2X51/2 never needed more then long sleeve flannel shirt to stay warm even in sub*


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Has nothing to do with turning it off at the tank and not the Heater as the propane is pushed thru the hose it draws something (oil) from the 12 hose and it gets into the Heaters Regulator and as stated clogs it up I have replaced it and have always turned it off at the Propane tank and let the heater go out due to lack of Gas and was advised by Tech at Mr Heater that a Filter is Required unless you use their 10 Hose that is made up from a different material that does not have the oil that clogs up the heater. Menards usually has this special 10 Ft Hose... And you are to replace the filter every year being can also restrict the propane over time and usually when you need it!
Newaygo1


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Newaygo1 said:


> Has nothing to do with turning it off at the tank and not the Heater as the propane is pushed thru the hose it draws something (oil) from the 12 hose and it gets into the Heaters Regulator and as stated clogs it up I have replaced it and have always turned it off at the Propane tank and let the heater go out due to lack of Gas and was advised by Tech at Mr Heater that a Filter is Required unless you use their 10 Hose that is made up from a different material that does not have the oil that clogs up the heater. Menards usually has this special 10 Ft Hose... And you are to replace the filter every year being can also restrict the propane over time and usually when you need it!
> Newaygo1


The tech was wrong. It has everything to do with the leftover propane in the hose deteriorating the rubber and emitting an oil residue which can clog the heater without the filter. By turning off the propane at the tank and letting the remaining propane burn out of the hose, the rubber stays uncontaminated. Simple. Always turn the heater off at the tank. Never heard of a special 10 ft. hose for the heater.


----------

